# Meeting the litter tomorrow



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I'm very excited because I get to play with GSD puppies tomorrow morning! They are 5 weeks old. Of course, I won't be bringing it home until it is 8 weeks. I will be choosing from 2 males and a female that are left. I will be seeking the breeder's advice on which pup will be the best for my family. 

Here's the info I plan to give her:

Gender: No preference, but I do have a male dog at home
Color: No preference
Drive: on the lower end of the GSD range
Plans: Family pet, hiking/cross country skiing companion, obedience lessons, dog will be kept active and around kids a lot
Experience: This will be my second GSD and 4th dog. I also am a Humane Society Volunteer

So, what am I forgetting? I'm sure there is some other good info to help us choose the right guy or gal for my family....

JC


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How exciting for you! 

What breeder did you choose?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Prepare for a cuteness overload, because you are about to be exposed. I can imagine how excited that you must be.


----------

